# How to join RPA?



## McLeansvilleAppFan (Mar 2, 2022)

Along with posting the Hotline can I suggest you post information on joining RPA as well. I would like to think that many of us posting are members but adding a few more members will not be a bad thing for RPA and in my view Amtrak either.


----------



## jis (Mar 2, 2022)

McLeansvilleAppFan said:


> Along with posting the Hotline can I suggest you post information on joining RPA as well. I would like to think that many of us posting are members but adding a few more members will not be a bad thing for RPA and in my view Amtrak either.


Here you go:

How to join the Rail Passenger Association


----------



## McLeansvilleAppFan (Mar 2, 2022)

Perfect and add to every post right above or right below the Hotline link.


----------

